# Flat side of base plunge base



## Noddy (Aug 31, 2007)

What is it for? 

On my base, I have a sub base, and the plunge base, which are round, with a flat edge on one side. 

I have the KM12VC
http://images.lowes.com/product/717709/717709009721.jpg

You can't really see it in the image there, but it's on the back side of the plunge base in the above image. 

I also notice it on the PC routers, as well others. 

What is this used for? 
(I can dream up a few things, but wanted to check with the local experts) 

Thanks!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Al ot of routers have a flat side on the base plate Noddy. My dewalts do. That's the edge to use anytime you are following a straight edge of any kind while free handing. See the bottom of the Rabbet post that we had yesterday ... kind of ended with this discussion. 
http://www.routerforums.com/portable-routing/5644-problem-rabbeting-plywood.html
Corey


----------



## Noddy (Aug 31, 2007)

That's kind of I figured, but wanted to check around and get some add'l info.

Thanks Corey!


----------

